# pdf viewer



## Solarplight (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, I wasn't sure where to post this so I went general.

I am looking for a lightweight pdf viewer in the ports collection, and I didn't get much when searching pdf viewer on these forums.

I am just wondering what other people are using and the advantages and disadvantages they have noticed.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 4, 2010)

In this thread some mentioned graphics/epdfview and graphics/xpdf.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6690


----------



## Oko (Mar 4, 2010)

mupdf by a mile the best PDF viewer. But be advised, it is PDF viewer only.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/url.cgi?ports/graphics/mupdf/pkg-descr


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2010)

Solarplight said:
			
		

> Hi, I wasn't sure where to post this so I went general.
> 
> I am looking for a lightweight pdf viewer in the ports collection



Well, this would generally end up in the present forum .. where it is now.


----------



## Solarplight (Mar 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Well, this would generally end up in the present forum .. where it is now.



Allright, thank you, and sorry, it seems so obvious now seeing this forum name.  As you have prob noticed, I am fairly new here, and have never been much of a forum goer.  Switching to freebsd has provided me with lots of questions though, and this seems to be the best place to get them answered.

Thanks for your patience with me, and I will do my best to keep improving my posting etiquette.


----------

